

LiceCap: Capture an area of your desktop and save it directly to .gif - willfarrell
http://www.cockos.com/licecap/

======
CameronBanga
I just downloaded and am going to give this a shot. I'm often taking videos
for clients on how to perform very basic web actions on a CMS, etc, and a gif
would be a bit more flexible than various video formats. But one comment.

Icon/website could use some work. Very interesting product, which unless I'm
missing something, is kinda unique. But website/icon look like they're from
2002.

~~~
daheza
I have updated my icon with one found on dribble.
[https://dribbble.com/shots/1663619-LICEcap-Replacement-
Icon?...](https://dribbble.com/shots/1663619-LICEcap-Replacement-
Icon?list=users&offset=2)

------
markaius
Works very well. One feature I would like to see in a future version is a full
screen mode that captures the Windows task bar as well. The program can record
the task bar now, but the buttons become unclickable, and there is black
filler for anything below the task bar.

